# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  VDSL 100αρι προβληματα

## ZuperMan

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Εδω και ειμαστε περηφανοι κατοχοι προγραμματος Vdsl 100 mpbs απο vodafone. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαστε περηφανοι μονο για την ονομασια του προγραμματος. Στις 10/05 ( χθες ) εγινε η ενεργοποιηση των υπηρεσιων. Κατα τις 11 το πρωι βλεπω 62/9mbits στο ρουτερ attainable 79/19. Τηλεφωνο δεν ειχαμε αλλα απο την vodafone που πηρα μου ειπαν ειναι στανταρ η διαδικασια μεσα στην μερα θα ενεργοποιηθει πληρως η υπηρεσια. Οποτε παω και εγω στην δουλεια μεσα στην χαρα με το 100αρι στο μυαλο. Απο την ωρα που γυρισα χθες απο δουλεια μεχρι και τωρα η κατασταση ειναι αυτη που φαινεται στο screenshot . Απο τεχικη υποστηριξη Vodafone δεν εχουν κλασικα καμμια ιδεα, το ιδιο ποιημα καθε φορα, οποτε τωρα περιμενω τεχνικο απο βδομαδα. Μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι μπορει να φταιει??? Στα 400 μετρα απο το σπιτι εχει καμπινα οποτε φανταζομαι μας δινουν απο εκει, και προφανως παιζει και Vectoring.

----------

